# Picture Request: Snuggling Pics Please!



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

I am making a video of dogs and their people and I love to put some goldens in the video( but it can be any breed). Preferably snuggling or sleeping together, but interacting is good too.

It can be any person in the pics with your dogs.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

You can use this one, if you want. It's my husband w/ Caleb at 9 weeks.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Here are some of Bogey over the past several months. Some of the cuter ones were taken with my phone and didn't come out well, but feel free to use these if they are helpful. He's cutest when he comes in at 6:30 in the morning to be a little spoon with me until I get up, but no one ever has a camera for that.


----------



## Hoover's Momma (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is a picture of Hoover and his brother napping!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Here are some great cuddling/group photos that I have if you don't mind not having any people in them.....


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

This is a video of Emma & Piper snuggling together, one of the sweetest things ever!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnXLPLdmcp0


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Here is me and Samantha. The first day we got her and then at 7 months.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Boy have I got one for you!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I actually just took this picture this morning.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

My sister took this on her cell phone of me and Luke, so it's not the greatest quality, but sweet.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

this is Doc Bridger again when DH was sick last last


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

You can use these if you would like to


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

Naked Time.....LOL


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Summer 'n Buddy*

This was a few months back (don't mind the date--I can't fix the darn camera).


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Summer 'n Buddy*

Sorry for the double post


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

Here you go


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Here's a few of mine

Darby in Daddy's lap








Darby and Kirby in the crate








Sharing the sofa
























Kirby snuggled up with her water bowl


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

Great, great pics everyone! I will post the finish production here when it is done, but I am only just beginning.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Angie and Me on the couch New Year's Eve 09


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cody's a springer, but he thinks he's a golden.... a real sweetie


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Danny and Jasmine:









My son with all the dogs:









Jasper and Danny:









My husband and Danny:









Danny and Forrest:









Barkley and a very confused Danny:









Danny and Crew:









Okay, that's it. I could continue for a really long time, but I don't want to bore everyone!


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

What a long time ago this was. Over 3 years.


----------



## Kory P (Dec 23, 2007)

Benny is a cuddler when he wants!


----------

